# Have you a with-profits policy coming to its 10 year anniversary?



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2009)

There is a very interesting article in today's Sunday Times (link anyone?) which says that people with with-profits policies often have the option of cashing them without penalty during a period of around 10 days either side of the 10th anniversary. 

These companies include
Hibernian Aviva ( remember the Celebration Bond?)
Commercial General Union Life
Scottish Provident 

Hibernian and CGU Life will give customers about 2 months' notice.

There is more information available on www.exitwith-profits.co.uk


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Mar 2009)

With-profits: the get out of jail free card


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Mar 2010)

A similar article appeared yesterday. 

Are brokers who sold these policies reminding their clients of this? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2010)

Gerard Sheehy has a good article on the Hibernian Celebration Bond here

And he has another article here on CGNU(GA Life) here.

He suggests putting a note in your diary to remind you of the 10th and 15th anniversary of these products.

Brendan


----------



## byrnsey09 (30 Mar 2010)

Brendan said:


> A similar article appeared yesterday.
> 
> Are brokers who sold these policies reminding their clients of this?
> 
> Brendan


 
I know Hibernian send out letters to customers (and brokers) reminding them of their 10th anniversary & that they can encash the policy 10 days before & after that date without the MVA applying. They usually send the letter well in advance to give the customer a chance to make up their minds.


----------

